

Ask YC: How good is my privacy policy? - curtis

Pretty much every website has a privacy policy these days, but as far as I can tell, actually crafting one is a black art.  For Golimojo, the need for a good privacy policy was even more serious than your run-of-the-mill website -- the Firefox extension in particular is in a position not just to gather information about hits to golimojo.com but to many other websites as well.  In fact, communicating information about other websites is fundamental to its whole purpose (Golimojo automatically adds Wikipedia links to arbitrary web pages).  I had a two-part strategy for my privacy policy.  The first part was to make design decisions in the implementation of Golimojo to limit the kind of information it actually gathered and to make it clear through the UI when it was active.  The second part was to explain clearly to the user about what information was gathered and how I might use it.  As a user of a service like Golimojo, I think my privacy policy is pretty reasonable, but of course I'm neither representative nor objective.<p>My privacy policy can be found at http://www.golimojo.com/privacy.html.  Take a look if you have the time and tell me what you think.
======
okeumeni
Looks pretty good to me too, I just think part of it seems to be a lot more of
‘How golimojo works’ in section <How do you know when Golimojo is collecting
information?>. It seems to me that if the service grows in features you may
have to change the privacy policy even if the same information is collected
from user.

------
brlewis
Looks good to me.

